# Embryo transfer



## Laura

I am on my second ivf and all being well, embryo transfer should be some time next week. I have some niggling worries about it though, following my last ET. My clinic do not let you lie down after ET at all. I had to get up straight away and walk out. It seems a lot of people lie down for a while after ET, so I'm a little concerned about this. The other thing that's worrying me is that last time I had ET, I had stomach cramps during the procedure and straight after it. I left the clinic in tears, feeling that my body was rejecting the embryos and that was it, it hadn't worked. I had managed to put all of this out of my mind, but as ET for this cycle gets nearer, I'm starting to feel anxious. Is there anyone who can help put my mind at rest?
Love Laura


----------



## peter

Dear Laura,

The most importnat thing at ET is for you to relax, if you are too tense ask for some mild sedation to make you calm. In order to do a good ET you need to have your feet in stirrups and to be lying down as relaxed as possible (given the position). It is good practice to remain lying down for half an hour after ET and then carry on as normal. It should be a painless procedure and any cramps or pain following ET should be reported to your clinician. Patrick Steptoe always used to say that the most important thing about an ET is to be gentle and for the patient to be relaxed. Who can argue with that?

I would air your worries with your clinician prior to ET and I would also request half an hour bed rest following the ET.

Hope this helps!

Good luck!

Peter



Laura said:


> I am on my second ivf and all being well, embryo transfer should be some time next week. I have some niggling worries about it though, following my last ET. My clinic do not let you lie down after ET at all. I had to get up straight away and walk out. It seems a lot of people lie down for a while after ET, so I'm a little concerned about this. The other thing that's worrying me is that last time I had ET, I had stomach cramps during the procedure and straight after it. I left the clinic in tears, feeling that my body was rejecting the embryos and that was it, it hadn't worked. I had managed to put all of this out of my mind, but as ET for this cycle gets nearer, I'm starting to feel anxious. Is there anyone who can help put my mind at rest?
> Love Laura


----------



## Laura

Hi Peter,
Thank you for the reply. I went for my final scan at the hospital today and they were adamant that it makes no difference what you do immediately after transfer and said not to worry about stomach cramps as the embryos aren't going to go anywhere. So I will just have to go with the way they do things and try not to worry. Thanks for your input though,
Love Laura


----------



## peter

Dear Laura,

Nothing has been proven on this but it just makes sense to rest in the immediate post transfer period. Out of interest which clinic are you at?

Regards,

Peter



Laura said:


> Hi Peter,
> Thank you for the reply. I went for my final scan at the hospital today and they were adamant that it makes no difference what you do immediately after transfer and said not to worry about stomach cramps as the embryos aren't going to go anywhere. So I will just have to go with the way they do things and try not to worry. Thanks for your input though,
> Love Laura


----------



## Laura

Hi Peter,
I am at the Regional Fertility Centre at the Royal Maternity Hospital in Belfast. They tend to do a lot of things differently here and it has been a concern of mine before that they are quite matter of fact and unsympathetic about the patient's concerns or worries. Unfortunately until very recently this hospital has been the only one to offer ivf in Northern Ireland, but I have heard that a new clinic has just opened. I am considering trying there if this treatment fails. All I can do in this instance is to rest when I get back from the clinic and hope for the best!
Love Laura


----------



## peter

Dera Laura,

I don't knopw the clinic but they do not sound very sympathetic. It is very importnat that you are as relaxed as possible during treatment, if this is not the case I would look elsewhere.

Good luck!

Regards,

Peter



Laura said:


> Hi Peter,
> I am at the Regional Fertility Centre at the Royal Maternity Hospital in Belfast. They tend to do a lot of things differently here and it has been a concern of mine before that they are quite matter of fact and unsympathetic about the patient's concerns or worries. Unfortunately until very recently this hospital has been the only one to offer ivf in Northern Ireland, but I have heard that a new clinic has just opened. I am considering trying there if this treatment fails. All I can do in this instance is to rest when I get back from the clinic and hope for the best!
> Love Laura


----------



## Laura

Thanks for your replies Peter,
As it turns out I won't be having ET this week after all, as they think I'm at risk of developing OHSS, so will have to wait a few months now for a FET. I will do all in my power to remain relaxed when the time comes though!
Love Laura


----------



## peter

Dear Laura,

Sorry to hear about the OHSS, one of the drawbacks of modern stimulation regimes I'm afraid! I wish you every success with your FET in the future.

Regards,

Peter



Laura said:


> Thanks for your replies Peter,
> As it turns out I won't be having ET this week after all, as they think I'm at risk of developing OHSS, so will have to wait a few months now for a FET. I will do all in my power to remain relaxed when the time comes though!
> Love Laura


----------



## fabry

Hi Laura,

I am just looking at some old post and found that you have your ET in RFC, Belfast and when I look at the date it was around October 02. At this time you may have already have a little angle. I had my ET done in RFC too and I agree that they are not very good and doesn't care much about patient. 

You did mention that may be a new clinic open in Belfast, could you tell me where as I would like to change my clinic too.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Fabry


----------

